# 3000 ford diesel



## robert segerson (Dec 29, 2018)

Would anyone recommend a specific compression tester for 3000 ford diesel tractor ? Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Compression testers for diesel engines are strictly "you get what you pay for." You want an approximate guess, and figure it is disposable, get one of the elcheapo hundred dollar sets from Amazon. 

MAC tools, Snap On, etc., that sell high quality tools are the best bet. Sears used to be, but they went Chinese before they went broke. Might try Craigslist, or a tool rental place.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a 1969 Ford 4000 Diesel and I couldn't find one that wasn't reasonably priced that would fit so I bought a cheap set from my local tool seller "Harbor Freight" and made my own. It is not extremely accurate but it did the job I was looking for. I was just looking to see if I had a completely blown cylinder.







If you go this way, make sure you get the O rings and gaskets on. I had a Injector that I could basically Hollow out. 

Good luck. The Fords seem to keep on running.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

THATS EXACTLY what I did OMFarmer.. 
Did u get the instructions from me??
Some folks say that the Harbor Frt kit does have the adaptor for the fords.??
I have a link for the adaptor if anyone needs it.. IF I ONLY KNEW how to post a link.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

HF has 2 different kits.. 1 is a "Glow plug" kit.. comes w/ the adaptors to go thru various glow plug holes..
The other is a "master" kit.. it has BOTH glow plug adaptors AND injector hole adaptors.
& seeing the 3000 doesn't have GP's.. U need the Master kit..
OR go to your local PARTS STORE & see if u can RENT one..
DONT FORGET to mention its a DIESEL.. Different compression gauge.. MUCH HIGHER compression on a diesel & IF u use a Gasoline gauge, it'll PEG the needle & possibly explode.. & U surely don't want THAT to happen..
Good Luck & I HOPE u don't need an overhaul..
IF U find yourself in need of inj. pump or injector work done.. give me a shout.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

FWIW> RC, I've thrown away more Snap-on compression gauges than I can count.!!
& my cheapo HF gauge is still going strong..


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

thepumpguysc said:


> THATS EXACTLY what I did OMFarmer..
> Did u get the instructions from me??


No, I didn't. I bought both kits from Harbor freight and one would not work at all and the other would not seal/fit properly and air leaked. You did guide me thru the testing process and give me a ton of help and I thank you for it.

Robert you can check out my thread
*"Is the pressure there?" *

I went thru buy and testing my 1969 Ford 4000 Diesel. The thread will give you everything you will need plus opinions of many. I did have to buy a cap for the fuel input line and I had the drill bit and tap for the hose coupling, but over all I spent more time online and learning then the work actually took building mine and using it.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I "brazed" mine.. its just a hole.. however the poster decides to do it is fine..
AND u have to cut/grind the tip to expose the large hole..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

thepumpguysc said:


> I have a link for the adaptor if anyone needs it.. IF I ONLY KNEW how to post a link.


should be as simple as pump guy, have the tractor forum page open with the reply box at the ready, open up another web page with the link you want to attach, place the cursor on the address link and right click the mouse, this will highlight the link address and should open up a small window, move the cursor to "copy" and left click, reopen the tractor forum page and place the cursor into the reply box, right click and then place cursor on "paste" and left click, and hopefully this will work for you.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

https://mrotools.com/tu-15-11a-lang-diesel-adapter---m21-injector.aspx
I sure hope that worked.??

THANKS Fred.!!!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Well I'll be.. it did work.!!! Thanks again Fred.. Startin the New Year off lernin' stuff.. lol


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

your welcome, cheers for 2019


----------

